# "Work in progress" finally finished



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

This is a piece that had been sitting in my basket, and never got finished. One day I just decided to exercise will power and finish it. I'm pretty pleased about it, now that it is done. Thank you all for looking.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

It is so fine and elegant! Beautiful work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Lovely work!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful .


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

a job well done !!!


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

It is absolutely stunning! A masterpiece. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so spectacular! Your work is amazing.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Exquisite. Is that Hardanger embroidery?


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

How lovely - well worth completing!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh my, that is so pretty!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Fantastic,wish I could get the hang of hardanger!!Lindseymary


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful and delicate work!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Exquisite. Is that Hardanger embroidery?


Yes it is. Thank you.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

lindseymary said:


> Fantastic,wish I could get the hang of hardanger!!Lindseymary


Give it a try. It is not really that hard. But yes it is not at all forgiving, like knitting and crochet.


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

Having finished that beautiful piece of work, reward yourself with a new project.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Gorgeous !!!

~~~


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#127799;


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Glad you finished this piece it is stunning.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

rahi said:


> This is a piece that had been sitting in my basket, and never got finished. One day I just decided to exercise will power and finish it. I'm pretty pleased about it, now that it is done. Thank you all for looking.


That's just beautiful!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow that is fantastic. My grandmother worked hardanger and I know there is no room for do-overs. Congratulations.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

very lovely...your work is so exquisite....such fine needle stitching!!!


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

Amazing! You have reason to be proud.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I am so glad you finished it. It is a true work of needle art.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful - Hardanger is so pretty.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Very pretty. A woman at our "hands on" group does this type of craft.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

WOW Rahi!!!! that is absolutely beautiful..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

And we'll you should be pleased, it is very lovely. Perfect timing to grace your table for all the holidays.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, that is exquisite!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

IilThank you all for your words of inspiration.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Magic work


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It's beautiful!!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Good for you. It isn't easy to get back to a ufo. It came out absolutely beautiful.


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

You did a wonderful job


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

That's gorgeous. You've got more patience than me but you should be proud of this beautiful piece.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

rahi said:


> Give it a try. It is not really that hard. But yes it is not at all forgiving, like knitting and crochet.


*"But yes it is not at all forgiving,

** like knitting and crochet.*"

*????????????????????*

~~~


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Definitely a work of art!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunning cut work!


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm constantly amazed at this craft and the wonderful work you do.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

stunning work and a lot attention to details


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It's gorgeous! Is it hardanger?

Hazel


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So glad you finished it. Much too pretty to keep hidden. Wonderful work.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

KroSha said:


> *"But yes it is not at all forgiving,
> 
> ** like knitting and crochet.*"
> 
> ...



Krosha I think you want to know what I meant by "forgiving". Unlike knitting and crochet, if you make a mistake especially counting and cutting, you are in big trouble. It is very hard to fix.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Lovely! I love Hardanger - it always looks so elegant.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

You should be pleased with it, it's stunning! You deserve a huge pat on the pack for finishing it! &#128077;&#128079;


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

rahi said:


> Krosha I think you want to know what I meant by "forgiving". Unlike knitting and crochet, if you make a mistake especially counting and cutting, you are in big trouble. It is very hard to fix.


O I C ...

You were referring to "correctability".

Thanks for the clarification.

~~~


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

So pretty.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm always a fan of your work.. you sure do keep busy! Beautiful as usual.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## dunsearchin (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, that's really nice. I'm so pleased you finished it.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful needlework


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

It is lovely - an heirloom piece


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is simply lovely.


----------



## Arleen Wetmore (Mar 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Exquisite. Is that Hardanger embroidery?


Just what I was going to say... Very beautiful... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## casgae designs (Feb 15, 2015)

It is stunning. You are very clever.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

elegant!


----------

